

Ian Hickson removes codec recommendation entirely from HTML5 [video] tags - e1ven
http://lists.whatwg.org/htdig.cgi/whatwg-whatwg.org/2009-June/020620.html

======
ZeroGravitas
Well worth reading the follow ups and discussions. This has been like a geek
version of The West Wing.

Bottom line is you can't adopt anything that requires royalties for the web.
You just can't. From then on it's just politics and "arguing on the internet".

It's also a real travesty that the furore over video has eclipsed the
unarguable case for Vorbis as the default audio codec.

The next big move for Theora fans (apart from the more obvious: lots and lots
of compelling Theora content) is getting Xiph Quicktime Components installed
on the 3/4 of Macs that don't use Firefox. Maybe they want to hook up with the
Perian guys? I wonder what their install rate is?

